# to rebuild or not to rebuild



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Since there aren't enought threads on AD22VF's...

I can probably get a pair off a junk yard car, and the condition is always questionalble. Is it safe/adviseable to just get those and rebuild them (whether they need it or not) or spend 300% and get new ones?

Also, There are two types of 1991 Nissan NX2000 2.0L w/abs brakes. mid year they were changed. Which one is it? THe manufacturing date is asked, not the location (and they don't know anyway, so saying it was made in Japan doesn't help in this case).

seth


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I ask always look for 1993 nx brakes...


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I thought you already had AD22z?

Well, if you are asking if rebuilding them is easy, yes it is.

It is moderately difficult to damage calipers in most accidents (since that is that case with most junkyarded vehicles). I once hit an 8" curb going 45 and the calipers were still perfect. The bore and piston is relatively tough, even though the Haynes manual tells you to be very careful in handling it. The I wouldn't worry too much. Just look at the threads for the bleader valve and behind the bore.

Last question... i don't know 

CMo


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Here's a 'no DER!' question.
What if you get front calipers off a 1992 Nissan NX2000 2.0L w/abs japan yadda yadda, where the casting number IS NOT AD22VF?
Whazzu with that?

Seth

P.S. "I thought you already..."
I have all the brake parts short of the calipers. My dealer 1 mile away has them, however they want more than I paid for all the other parts combined for the calipers. Pep-boys stlye places don't have them in stock, and are notoriously unreliable for getting the correct part unless its a generic piece. Like a radiator hose of a 96 GM. Since this part is REAL easy to screw up, I'm not paying 75% of dealer price and wait a month just to find out its the wrong one. I don't have enough money to get2 sets and have my credit card drained, If only they made you pay when you receive the correct one...If I want the wrong one I'll get it from a junk yard and pay 25% of dealer cost. Besides, I can always use it as a core if its wrong.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

For the non-believers:
Thats OEM rotors (the kind that will rust over time, buc cost 60% of powerslot for negligible performance loss)
Goodridge lines (which took almost two months to come since they were a special order from the factory since they obviously aren't a part that stores have in stock)
KVR street pads (yeah, maybe a little too hardcore for me, but at least its the only non OEM pad that I can get in canada)
Finally that little baggy in the back is the hardware kit. 

Seth


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

hahaha.. that looks like the corner of my dorm room.  plus more speaker stuff

I installed the goodridge lines a couple months ago, but the banjo bolt snapped off right where the hole is - down the middle. I don't know why. I hardly had any torque on it. I emailed them last week about a replacement, but they haven't responded. So I just dremeled off the stock banjo bolts (because they are longer).

go hit that junkyard! 
\CMo


----------

